# Hi . Jeff here from beez4life



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I didn't even know there where different grades of propolis.


----------



## beez4life (Jan 26, 2012)

i was watching a video on you tube ,and the guy after melting his wax down he scraped the bottom of all the dirt .then he remelted it again ,then re scraped it again ,and there is a thin layer right at the pure wax that is #2 propolis that he sells


----------



## beez4life (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey dan , new to this thread thing, i do not know if #2 propolis is even out there or there is even any benefits since it is melted down,me and my wife are holistic beekeepers ,we are just trying to find the truth,any help thanks for the reply


----------

